# Confused about oil for 2210



## MowHoward2210

First off, this is not intended to be a synthetic vs dino oil thread. I know the pros and cons of each oil. 

I am coming up on the 50 hr service interval on my JD 2210 (Yanmar diesel). I have seen conflicting advice on break-in oil and how soon you can use synthetic on a new engine.

On the break-in oil, my owners manual says change at 50 hrs. The break-in oil offered on Deere's website says break-in oil is to be used for the first 100 hrs. My dealer said I could go ahead and change at 30 hrs when I was considering putting the 2210 in storage for the winter (I did not). At another site someone's dealer said to run break-in oil for the first 200 hrs (I'm assuming a 50 hr change with break-in oil) so the rings seat.

So my question is should I:

1) use more break-in oil at 50-200hrs
2) use a conventional oil at 50-200 hrs
3) go to a Deere's syn blend at 50hrs
4) go to a conventional oil at 50, then 
a syn blend or a full syn at 100 hrs


----------



## Live Oak

Mow, follow what your owner's manual says to do and you will be just fine. I changed my factory oil at 50 hours and replaced it with John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 Synthetic Blend. I use this same oil in my Cummins diesel and it stay clean a long time before turning black. The major reason I went with this oil is that I purchase a 55 gallon drum and it came to $1.29 per quart. You can use any good quality oil rated for diesel and John Deere. I good economic oil to use would be for example; Shell 15W-40 Rotella T, Delo, etc. Walmart carries it and you might find it on sale. The John Deere oil is made by Chevron in most cases but manufacturers vary by region. Something to keep in mind is that unless you are going to extend the oil change intervals or have a justified need (such as cold temps) synthetic oil is not very economical. It is good stuff but costs much more. John Deere makes a full synthetic in the 0W-40 Plus 50 and so does Shell in 5W-40 as does many others. 

Use the oil that suits you BUT meets John Deere specs and use a GOOD quality oil filter. The Deere oil filter is made by Fleetguard and is about the best filter out there and cost less than $6. I strongly recommend them. That is all I use. I think your book calls for oil changes every 200 hours after the first 50, but I recommend changing it and the filter at 100 hours or annually which ever comes first. 

Since you are doing the 50 hour; don't forget to VERIFY torque on the wheel, FEL, and any other major frame bolts/fasteners. They are usually slippage marked but do it anyway. 

Your trans. oil and filters change is not due until 200 hours. On my 4410 it was due at the first 50 hours. Hope this was not TMI.


----------



## MowHoward2210

I have to change trans filters and fluids at 50 hrs, Chief. I'm not looking for extended intervals on the engine. Just wasn't sure about the break-in. My oil level went down just a little bit in the first 10-15 hrs. Since then it has stabilized, so I think the rings are seated in. Will probably buy all oil and filters from dealer while the tractor is under warranty. I think oil and filter at 100 hrs or yearly, is a good practice, as an oil change is not that expensive. 
Have re-torqued the wheels 3 or 4 times, and the tractor at 25 hrs. Will check everything again at 50 hrs. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

Maybe there have been some changes from older manuals or serial #'s but :

Every 200 Hours  

Personally, I would probably change the oil and filters in the trans to get any break-in debry out. When I changed my trans. oil and filters the oil that came out looked just like the oil I put back in. I saved the old oil for the log splitter.


----------



## Live Oak

No, you are right! I need to start wearing my glasses. I missed the trans oil change in the 50 hr.


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Maybe there have been some changes from older manuals or serial #'s but :
> 
> Every 200 Hours
> 
> Personally, I would probably change the oil and filters in the trans to get any break-in debry out. When I changed my trans. oil and filters the oil that came out looked just like the oil I put back in. I saved the old oil for the log splitter. *


Chief, Look at "Break-in - After First 50 Hours". The line at the bottom says "Change transmission oil and filter".


----------



## MowHoward2210

At least you beat me to the punch!


----------

